# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  ai giúp e với. e cân xin driver của máy Asus K43 sj core i5

## fanpckt

ai giúp e với. e cân xin driver của máy asus k43 sj core i5.em cảm ơn cả nhà trước nha.:a:

----------


## mapsieunhan93

vào trang này tải về. hỗ trợ win 7:



> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?slanguage=en&p=3&s=294&m=k43sj&os=&h  ashedid=yq0ahfxuod2rvcc2

----------

